# New layout...please critique!



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

It's an 18ft x 14ft (5ft wide on the turns (ends)). It's basically an oval with a figure 8 in the middle. Thoughts, comments, concerns etc.????

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff35/smawgunner/Train%20Set/?action=view&current=DSCF3643.jpg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the river flowing down from the mountain with the double track bridge.

On the right side "dogbone" part of your layout, be careful about an abrupt transition from left-curve to right-curve. That can throw some trains / cars for a tumble at speed.

Lots of open space in the middle ... do you have ideas for a town / industrail site / etc.?

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent design lots of interesting elements.
A few changes I would add are...
Double crossovers instead of single ones, Allows for better movement of the trains between tracks.
More spur tracks for more industries and track maintenance yards.
Add Passing tracks on the mainline.
You can always expand though!
Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I like the river flowing down from the mountain with the double track bridge.
> 
> On the right side "dogbone" part of your layout, be careful about an abrupt transition from left-curve to right-curve. That can throw some trains / cars for a tumble at speed.
> 
> ...



Great ideas about the double cross over. Not sure where to put them though. It is barren in the middle but I'm working on that. There will be a town in the center of the turn (far right).
That wicked transition can be smoothed out. I just wanted to limit my reach. It's 3.5 feet now. Keep um' coming guys. Thanks!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Cabledawg is the resident layout expert :thumbsup:, I think he is MIA right now he was having some computer problems the last I heard! Hopefully he will get back soon he is the best at helping set you on the right path!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't really like that 75 degree crossover in the bottom left of the layout and would rather get rid of it and replace it with some spurs to industrys or even a town to use that space better like Sean was suggesting. I would also personally move the turntable to the other side and make it so it fits inside that semi circle curve piece and then also add in a nice size yard on the lower part of the drawing where the turntable would be reversed.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm still here, but yeah, my main computer is down. I still have my laptop, so I may just use that for the interim, but I'm stuck at work for the next couple days (I'd be filthy rich if I got paid for all this overtime) and wont get much done.

Allen, you've got a good thing going here! The only two changes I would make is to shorten up the yard tracks a couple feet and flop the turntable towards the dogbone. I know you wanted a town in there, but if you put the turntable in there, you can add a few maintenance tracks and have all the close to the "yard". Then the town can be in the middle of that 18' leg and sneek a few industry tracks in there as well. Once I get some time, I'll do up a rough draft to show you what I mean. I'd leave the left side alone and just go scenery crazy for the countryside effect. 


Edit: For some reason I didnt see GC's comment above and it seems he had the same idea for the turntable, so he gets credit for that =)


----------

